# Need your help. Asking for your photo-wishes to our Blinders



## devaka (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello friends!
I'm organizer of Dnepr Super Blind competition in Ukraine
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DneprSuperBlind2016

We want to increase popularity of Blind event in our country so gather together all the our blinders.

Here I want to ask you make a photo with A4 paper and your wishes on it. Something like "Good Luck to Dnepr Super Blinders from...". 
This can motivate them a much. 

Thanks a lot and have a great day!


----------



## devaka (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for support! 
Take this pic as report.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2016)




----------

